# Trolling speed



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Slow and steady works for me so far? :? Mixing it up a little bit, I guess would also attract attention :? So long as the tipp of my rod is bopping and dancing away as it should whilst trolling a lure I am happy the lure is swimming well. Not sure about SP's as i don't troll mine yet anyways?

Milt,


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I go slllooooooowww when trolling just about anything other than a slug or spoon for tailor at which time ya can't go too fast. As you said, with plastics ya gotta be going slow enough for the jig head to get it near the bottom usually, and with hard bodies I find slower to be better too, JUST enough to make the lure work.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

The Dodge advisory panel have all told me slow, and as Milt says I just keep the tip jiggling.

Unfortunately not many fish to date, are responding to my advisers advice


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

When i was out n my first trip a couple days ago there where these older ladies ( in there mid 30's) passing me in these funny looking sea kayaks and i just could'nt help myself but try and keep up with them  . So when your trying to impress 8) go as fast as your can  .


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

BJT - Older Ladies in their mid 30's - Good Grief! Hey Richo, what do you think of Older Ladies in their mid 30s????


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

BJT, your older ladies sound like young spunks to me!

Each lure has an optimum trolling speed, as do a lot of species. I'm sure Billy Bob trolls a lot faster than I do. When fishing for bream or flathead, then just fast enough to make the lure work is the go. On the other hand I've heard it said that EPs can be brought on to the bite by ripping lures past them. Pelagics can often require trolling speeds in excess of 6 knots.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I've been using HBs like the sx range and like everyone else says slow is the go. Sometimes just drifting with the wind gives that rod tip the right action. You have to work out which way the water flow is as well.
The other day I towed a halco twisty around and paddled at a good clip. After an hour of this i was knackered :shock: :lol:


----------



## outerlimit (Sep 2, 2005)

Slower seems to be better when trolling most lures, especially smaller lures like an SX-40 or Strikepro Pigmy II. If you're targeting Tailor or Tuna where you need to troll a metal slug or surface popper then a fair amount of speed is required.

BJT - Don't worry, I've been smoked by those "young" birds in their sea kayaks as well.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Troll at the speed that the fish are biting at is the best speed, I reckon. But you can disagree with me if you want. I won't be offended. 

I had 2 lures out the back of the yak the other day and I noticed one was working too hard and I suspected the other one, a bigger one, was not showing enough action. However, I did catch a flathead on the bigger one at that speed, so . . . .

Another time I had one hb out that can stand a bit of pace, I had forgotten about it and was just paddling along briskly. That's when my best threadfin salmon hit.

If each lure has a range of speeds which it can be effective at, then I think sometimes going a bit faster or a bit slower may get you a fish.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya Red,

Real sloooow in the creeks for me. Just fast enough for the lure to work.

Heya BJT


> When i was out n my first trip a couple days ago there where these older ladies ( in there mid 30's) passing me in these funny looking sea kayaks


 :shock: :shock: :shock:

I won't bight, no, no I won't


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I wouldn't get too hung up on trolling speed.

You need to adjust your technique to particular lures or fishing methods.

I personally purshase trolling lures that are specifically designed for slow retrieval such as Manns, C-Lures, Sx's, some Rapallas, and River Rats.

Trolled baits are ideal from a kayak especially off shore, you can adjust your speed and allow the bait to sink or rise to the surface depending upon the depth of target fish, also helps draw attention t your bait.

Metal lures are designed as high-speed trolling or retrieving so I either sprint with these or cast'n'retrieve.


----------

